# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Urological diseases

## Taytene5

What's UROLOGY?

Urology has because its anatomical world of activity the liver as well as its adjoining structures, the lymph nodes and the male genital system, attending to the dysfunctions of these organs and structures: adrenal gland, kidney (morphological attributes and obstructive alterations), retroperitoneum and pelvic area, ureter, bladder, prostate, seminal route, urethra, pelvic floor arrangements, penis, scrotum, testicle and epididymis. 

The related ailments therapy can be performed at Ujala Cygnus, using all kinds of medications, and surgical, such as open procedures, laparoscopy, endoscopy, and radiological procedures. Urology is a medical-surgical specialization that addresses the identification and therapy of renal morphological ailments and people of the prostate and retroperitoneal systems that influence both genders; and infections of the male genital tract no age limitation.

The acute urological diseases are cysts (benign and benign ). Harms of every one of those above organs, including urinary tract disease, lithiasis (stones or rock formation), stenosis (narrowing of the urinary ducts), malformations renal and urinary tract (lack of kidney, renal ectopia, polycystic, pyeloureteral junction syndrome, megaureter, ureterocele, urethral valves, hypospadias-epispadias, cryptorchidism, intersex conditions ), urinary incontinence and other urinary ailments can be treated by visiting a urologist in Ujala Cygnus, problems of the prostate (cancer, hyperplasia and prostatitis), erectile dysfunction (previously known as impotence), infertility (formerly referred to as sterility) and other male genital problems (penile operation, hydrocele, varicocele) and specific ground problems female prostate (cystocele).



The urologist knows the physiology, anatomy, physiopathology, etiology, clinical saying, nosology, methods of analytical comprehension, therapeutic, surgical and medical procedures, of their organs, apparatuses and processes described previously, in the scientific, legal and medical extent of their specialty of Urology in Ujala Cygnus.

CURRENT UROLOGY
The growth of Urology throughout the twentieth century was phenomenal. The exploratory cystoscope was instantly transferred into the panendoscope as a part of operative work, particularly in bladder and prostate tumors pathology. This is presently in force now, with the accession of significant advances in optical, mechanical, electric and laser technologies. 

Endoscopic techniques are applied into the renal and ureteral degree because the 70s and urological surgical gear have functioned for the evolution of laparoscopic operation, with programs in the adrenal kingdom, kidney, ureter, retroperitoneal area, bladder, prostate and urethra. Many specialties, one of which can be digestive surgery, rectal surgery, gynecology, orthopedics, and ENT, have profited from Urology's technological progress in Ujala Cygnus.

The current urology can approach from an integral perspective, surgical and medical, all of the disorders of its field of ​​bodily influence (organs, apparatuses and methods ) and nosological (ailments, syndrome, symptoms and clinical signs), having the ability to react to problems of the patients, by a profound and total understanding of their specialty.

Urologists possess a medical and surgical vision of ailments of the urinary system of people and the reproductive system in guys. They're trained to approach surgical pathology utilizing classic open operation methods for your uterus, the retroperitoneum and the anus, through incisions in the thoracic area (lumbotomy), abdominal (laparotomy, and extraperitoneal accesses) and perineal which are being substituted by Laparoscopic and endoscopic approaches (minimally invasive surgery) at virtually all signs, attaining significant advances concerning efficacy and safety.

Simultaneously, just a few complicated cases or particular procedures impossible to do by endoscopy are earmarked for free operation, even though, presumably, any intervention will be managed at the first case by laparoscopy or robotics. Classic procedures like nephrectomy, cystectomy and prostatectomy can be addressed using these new practices. On the flip side, urologists have a profound understanding of health therapeutics of the specialization. 

For this, they utilize multiple drug therapies in both urological cancer (chemotherapy and local immunotherapy, hormone treatment ), prostate infection (antibiotic treatment ), bladder and bladder dysfunction (inhibitors of kidney function), prostate dysfunction (adrenergic inhibitors, antiandrogens), urolithiasis (dietetics, citrates, alkalinization and esophageal acidification, diuretics) and andrology (androgen treatment, precursors of erection and modulators of ejaculation). They also understand the rehabilitative treatments of the urinary system, pelvic floor and sexual purpose.

FUTURE OF UROLOGY
The future in urology contrasts involving surgical and medical possibilities, geared toward treating the individual at a minimally invasive manner. With the support of gene treatment solutions for the several sorts of urological cancer will be found. From the diagnostic area, the endoscopy acquired by tomodensitometric or magnetic resonance reading enables reconstruction with mild that the urinary tract; along with the tumor markers allows early detection of this disease and follows along with fantastic precision.

These segments are already an indisputable fact now that's giving way to new biotechnological expectations. Future expectations are renewing at speed, and it is time to chat about projects longer associated with bioengineering than together with all the branches of pure biology. Factors like robotics, telemedicine, nanotechnology and tissue engineering are assessed, at this time when they're breaking into the urological specialization.

यूरोलॉजी क्या है?

यूरोलॉजी है क्योंकि गतिविधि की अपनी शारीरिक दुनिया जिगर के साथ ही साथ अपने आसपास की संरचनाओं, लिम्फ नोड्स और पुरुष जननांग प्रणाली, इन अंगों और संरचनाओं के रोगों में भाग लेते हैं: अधिवृक्क ग्रंथि, गुर्दे (रूपात्मक गुण और ऑब्सट्रक्टिव परिवर्तन), रेट्रोपेरिटोनम और पेल्विक क्षेत्र, मूत्राशय, मूत्राशय, प्रोस्टेट, मौलिक मार्ग, मूत्रमार्ग, पेल्विक फ्लोर की व्यवस्था, लिंग, अंडकोष, अंडकोष और एपिडिडीम। संबंधित बीमारियों की चिकित्सा उजाला सिग्नस में की जा सकती है, सभी प्रकार की दवाओं का उपयोग करके, और सर्जिकल, जैसे खुली प्रक्रियाएं, लेप्रोस्कोपी, एंडोस्कोपी और रेडियोलॉजिकल प्रक्रियाएं। यूरोलॉजी एक चिकित्सा-शल्य विशेषज्ञता है जो गुर्दे की रूपात्मक बीमारियों और प्रोस्टेट और रेट्रोपेरिटोनियल सिस्टम के लोगों की पहचान और चिकित्सा को संबोधित करती है जो दोनों लिंगों को प्रभावित करती है; और पुरुष जननांग पथ के संक्रमण कोई उम्र सीमा नहीं है।

तीव्र यूरोलॉजिकल रोग अल्सर (सौम्य और सौम्य) हैं। मूत्र पथ रोग, लिथियासिस (पत्थर या चट्टान के निर्माण), स्टेनोसिस (मूत्र नलिकाओं को संकुचित करना), गुर्दे और मूत्र पथ (गुर्दे की कमी,) सहित उपरोक्त अंगों में से हर एक को नुकसान पहुंचाता है गुर्दे एक्टोपिया, पॉलीसिस्टिक, पाइलोयूरेटरल जंक्शन सिंड्रोम, मेगायूरेटर, यूरेटोरल, मूत्रमार्ग वाल्व, हाइपोस्पाडियास-एपिस्पाडियास, क्रिप्टोर्चिडिज़्म, इंटरसेक्स स्थितियां), मूत्र असंयम और अन्य मूत्र संबंधी बीमारियों का इलाज उजाला सिग्नस में एक मूत्र रोग विशेषज्ञ पर जाकर किया जा सकता है , प्रोस्टेट (कैंसर, हाइपरप्लासिया और प्रोस्टिटिस), स्तंभन दोष (पहले नपुंसकता के रूप में जाना जाता है), बांझपन (पूर्व में बांझपन के रूप में संदर्भित) और अन्य पुरुष जननांग समस्याओं (लिंग ऑपरेशन, हाइड्रोसेल, वैरिकोले) और विशिष्ट जमीनी समस्याओं महिला प्रोस्टेट (सिस्टोकेल) की समस्याएं।

यूरोलॉजिस्ट शरीर विज्ञान, शरीर रचना विज्ञान, फिजियोपैथोलॉजी, एटियोलॉजी, नैदानिक कहावत, नोसोलॉजी, विश्लेषणात्मक समझ के तरीके, चिकित्सीय, शल्य चिकित्सा और चिकित्सा प्रक्रियाओं, उनके अंगों, उपकरणों और प्रक्रियाओं को पहले वर्णित जानता है, वैज्ञानिक, कानूनी और चिकित्सा सीमा में यूजला सिग्नस में यूरोलॉजी की उनकी विशेषता।

वर्तमान यूरोलॉजी
बीसवीं शताब्दी में यूरोलॉजी का विकास अभूतपूर्व था। अन्वेषणात्मक सिस्टोस्कोप को तुरंत ऑपरेटिव काम के एक हिस्से के रूप में पैनेंडस्कोप में स्थानांतरित कर दिया गया था, विशेष रूप से मूत्राशय और प्रोस्टेट ट्यूमर पैथोलॉजी में। यह वर्तमान में लागू है, ऑप्टिकल, यांत्रिक, बिजली और लेजर प्रौद्योगिकियों में महत्वपूर्ण प्रगति के राज्यारोहण के साथ । एंडोस्कोपिक तकनीकों को गुर्दे और मूत्रमार्ग डिग्री में लागू किया जाता है क्योंकि 70 के दशक और यूरोलॉजिकल सर्जिकल गियर ने एड्रेनल किंगडम, किडनी, यूरेटर, रेट्रोपेरिटोनियल क्षेत्र, मूत्राशय, प्रोस्टेट और मूत्रमार्ग में कार्यक्रमों के साथ लेप्रोस्कोपिक ऑपरेशन के विकास के लिए कार्य किया है। कई विशेषताएं, जिनमें से एक पाचन सर्जरी, गुदा सर्जरी, स्त्री रोग, आर्थोपेडिक, और ईएनटी हो सकता है, उजाला सिग्नस में यूरोलॉजी की तकनीकी प्रगति से लाभ हुआ है।

वर्तमान यूरोलॉजी एक अभिन्न परिप्रेक्ष्य, शल्य चिकित्सा और चिकित्सा से संपर्क कर सकते हैं, शारीरिक प्रभाव (अंगों, उपकरणों और तरीकों) और नोसियोलॉजिकल (बीमारियों, सिंड्रोम, लक्षण और नैदानिक संकेत) के अपने क्षेत्र के विकारों के सभी, रोगियों की समस्याओं पर प्रतिक्रिया करने की क्षमता होने, उनकी विशेषता की एक गहन और कुल समझ से ।

मूत्र रोग विशेषज्ञों के पास लोगों की मूत्र प्रणाली और लोगों में प्रजनन प्रणाली की बीमारियों की चिकित्सा और शल्य चिकित्सा दृष्टि होती है। वे अपने गर्भाशय के लिए क्लासिक खुले ऑपरेशन विधियों का उपयोग सर्जिकल विकृति दृष्टिकोण के लिए प्रशिक्षित कर रहे हैं, रेट्रोपेरिटोनियम और गुदा, छाती क्षेत्र (लुम्बोटॉमी), पेट (लेप्रोटॉमी, और एक्सपेरि़टोनियल एक्सेस) और पेरिनेल में चीरों के माध्यम से, जिन्हें लेप्रोस्कोपिक और एंडोस्कोपिक दृष्टिकोण (न्यूनतम आक्रामक सर्जरी) द्वारा प्रतिस्थापित किया जा रहा है, जो लगभग सभी संकेतों पर, प्रभावकारिता और सुरक्षा से संबंधित महत्वपूर्ण अग्रिम प्राप्त करते हैं।

इसके साथ ही, एंडोस्कोपी द्वारा करने के लिए असंभव कुछ जटिल मामलों या विशेष प्रक्रियाओं को मुफ्त ऑपरेशन के लिए निर्धारित किया गया है, भले ही, संभवतः, किसी भी हस्तक्षेप को लेप्रोस्कोपी या रोबोटिक्स द्वारा पहले मामले में प्रबंधित किया जाएगा। नेफ्रेक्टॉमी, सिस्टेक्टॉमी और प्रोस्टेटेक्टोमी जैसी क्लासिक प्रक्रियाओं को इन नई प्रथाओं का उपयोग करके संबोधित किया जा सकता है। दूसरा पहलू पर, मूत्र रोग विशेषज्ञों विशेषज्ञता के स्वास्थ्य चिकित्सा की एक गहरी समझ है । इसके लिए, वे यूरोलॉजिकल कैंसर (कीमोथेरेपी और स्थानीय इम्यूनोथेरेपी) दोनों में कई दवा उपचारों का उपयोग करते हैं, हार्मोन उपचार), प्रोस्टेट संक्रमण (एंटीबायोटिक उपचार), मूत्राशय और मूत्राशय की बीमारी (गुर्दे के कार्य के अवरोधक), प्रोस्टेट रोग (एड्रेनेर्गिक अवरोधक, एंटीएंड्रोजेन), यूरोलिथिओसिस (आहार विज्ञान, साइट्रेट्स, क्षारीय और घेघा एसिडिफिकेशन, मूत्रवर्धक) और एंड्रोलॉजी (एंड्रोजन उपचार, निर्माण के अग्रदूत और स्खलन के मॉड्यूलर)। वे मूत्र प्रणाली, श्रोणि मंजिल और यौन उद्देश्य के पुनर्वास उपचार को भी समझते हैं।

यूरोलॉजी का भविष्य

यूरोलॉजी में भविष्य सर्जिकल और चिकित्सा संभावनाओं को शामिल करता है, जो व्यक्ति को न्यूनतम आक्रामक तरीके से इलाज करने की ओर सक्षम है। मूत्र रोग के कैंसर के कई प्रकार के लिए जीन उपचार समाधान के समर्थन के साथ पाया जाएगा। नैदानिक क्षेत्र से, टोमोडेन्सिटोमेट्रिक या चुंबकीय अनुनाद पढ़ने द्वारा अधिग्रहीत एंडोस्कोपी मूत्र पथ को हल्के के साथ पुनर्निर्माण में सक्षम बनाती है; ट्यूमर मार्कर के साथ इस बीमारी का जल्दी पता लगाने की अनुमति देता है और शानदार परिशुद्धता के साथ इस प्रकार है। इन खंडों पहले से ही एक निर्विवाद तथ्य अब है कि नई जैव प्रौद्योगिकीय अपेक्षाओं को रास्ता दे रहा है । भविष्य की अपेक्षाओं की गति से नवीनीकरण कर रहे हैं, और यह समय के लिए अब शुद्ध जीव विज्ञान की सभी शाखाओं के साथ एक साथ की तुलना में bioengineering के साथ जुड़े परियोजनाओं के बारे में चैट करने के लिए है । रोबोटिक्स, टेलीमेडिसिन, नैनोटेक्नोलॉजी और टिश्यू इंजीनियरिंग जैसे कारकों का आकलन किया जाता है, इस समय जब वे यूरोलॉजिकल विशेषज्ञता में टूट रहे हैं ।

----------


## Plaguenka

thanks for the topic

----------


## dordle12

I just stumbled across your blog and wanted to say that I really enjoy reading your blog posts. By all means, I will subscribe to your feed and I hope you will post back soon. Many thanks for the useful information.
redactle game

----------

